
Speed up Google Chrome by enabling hardware acceleration and pre-rendering - jedwhite
http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/03/03/speed-up-google-chrome-by-enabling-hardware-acceleration-and-pre/
======
agl
(I'm a Chrome dev)

about:flags is useful for testing but, in general, you shouldn't switch on
random features. If you're doing web page development and want to see how
hardware accel affects things, then sure. But if the feature was ready for
general use, it would be enabled by default. It's not worth crashing your
browser for a few extra frames per second.

(And pre-rendering is something completely different, not related to hardware
accel at all!)

~~~
silverlight
Can I ask, is any of this going to speed up SVG rendering as well? I noticed
that it mentioned "GPU Accelerated 2D Canvas". I'm working on a web app that
utilizes the Raphael JS library and SVG heavily, choosing that over Canvas.
So, should I have chosen differently? Is Canvas going to get a lot faster vs
SVG? Or will these speedups aid both?

~~~
agl
I believe that speeding up SVG using the GPU is planned but that a few
intensive operations on canvas are likely to get switched on first (image
compositing, for example).

------
Nick_C
I had hardware acceleration switched on, but I turned it off. I run Linux on a
laptop and, from what I've read, xorg's EXA and 2D/3D through OpenGL is
problematic for things like minimum power and P states. Heat is already a
problem and I don't want the laptop using the GPU unnecessarily.

------
ot
Just found out "Tab overview" in about:flags, it's Expose for Chrome tabs...
Awesome!

~~~
maukdaddy
This is already enabled in the OS X build. 3-finger swipe down brings up an
expose-like view of all tabs.

------
amitparikh
YMMV, but I've had problems with Google Maps -- specifically zooming with the
mouse scroll wheel -- when I had Chrome 9's hardware acceleration enabled
through about:flags.

